
Security firms 'overstate hackers' abilities to boost sales' - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38853502
======
saycheese
FYI the speaker is affiliated with GCHQ, which is the is a British
intelligence and security organisation responsible for providing signals
intelligence (SIGINT) and information assurance to the British government and
armed forces.

